

It's been two months since I canceled by data plan - southpolesteve
http://www.gregtracy.com/its-been-two-months-since-i-canceled-by-data

======
vectorpush
Doesn't utilizing Google Calender API over SMS conflict with the spirit of
canceling the data plan? It feels like hacking around a self imposed problem.

~~~
gtracy
It lets me check my calendar in the morning. An important use case, but not
something that would generate habit throughout the day.

------
spacemanaki
The biggest reason I would probably not be able to go through with this is
that I'm pretty sure Verizon (maybe most carriers?) will not let you use a
smart phone without the data plan. I just don't think I can go back to one of
those horrid "feature phones" for basic cell phone things like calls and
texting.

~~~
technomancy
Sounds like a great excuse to find a less abusive carrier.

~~~
spacemanaki
Heh, I can't argue with that.

------
acabal
Sometimes I feel like some sort of leper amongst the tech crowd because not
only do I not have a smartphone, but I haven't even had a functioning cell
phone for over a year now.

There have been times when a bare-bones cell would have been useful, but most
of the time I just work without it. Business communication is over Skype or
email. Thing is, I spend so much time on my laptop doing computery stuff that
the last thing I want is to have yet another fully-fledged computer in my
pocket to nag me all the time. I find the lack of cell phone to be freeing in
a way.

The downside is that I have to turn down lots of mobile-based work :)

------
jrockway
I turn notifications off excepts for texts and calls from my friends.
Otherwise, my cell phone is a push-only device. Who cares if someone mentioned
me on Twitter? Who cares if I have an appointment? Who cares if some bank
wants to sell me some bullshit product? Not me, so I opt out. I just want to
use Google Maps and read my RSS feeds on the train.

------
typicalrunt
I'm waiting for the time when carriers realize that everything should be a
data plan. Voice is just bits and bytes anyway, so why not roll up the voice
minutes into the data plan?

~~~
Steko
Carriers realize this. They also realize they get more money from the current
setup as we transition from generations that are used to paying for voice to a
more digitally minded consumer base.

The ipad plan is a pretty good data only no contract plan. My wife lost her
phone so I gave her my iphone and bought a 3g ipad2 and used a cheap prepaid
phone while I waited for 4S/5. That ran about $40 a month instead of the
$80+/month you get with a smartphone contract.

